# Gentlemen here is my question



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

This is the web link: >> CLASSIC CARS LTD, Pleasanton California <<
Regarding "Hurst Equipped" Badges displayed on the left corner of the trunk lid and also on the glove box. What was included with respect to being "Hurst Equipped" - was it simply having the Hurst set up for the 4 speed linkage, or did it require more, such as special wheels, etc?
As far as I can determine this 1966 GTO has a Hurst Shifter and linkage.
Would this 1966 GTO be considered to have been "Hurst Equipped" from the factory?
How many years was this an option?
Please review and comment regarding all pictures if desired.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

To get the Hurst equipped badge all you had to do is buy this aftermarket badge and put it any where you wanted on any car including cars that did not have anything to do with Hurst. The badges did not come on the car from the factory.

I don't even think the "Hurst equipped" badge came on the special 65 GTO give away car called the GeeToTiger. A car that was promoted by Hurst with special Hurst gold paint, Special Hurst gold plated wheels and a gold plated Hurst shifter. This car was given away to the winner of how many times you heard the word Tiger on a record that Pontiac was promoting the GTO.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

As far as the 66 in your link, it does have the Hurst shifter but you would have to verify from PHS that it came with the 4 speed manual. If could have come from the factory as an auto trans and then someone added the the 4 speed, in that case the car would not be a factory Hurst equipped. It does say factory 4 speed though in the ad.

Hurst shifter coupled with certain trans options was available on all GTO years, not sure on the 2004 to 2006 models.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hurst .equipped badge was not from the factory. I can tell you that the new ones are plastic and the old ones were diecast metal.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Hurst thing aside, that is one great looking GTO.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Back in the day, the "Hurst Equipped" plaque came with the new set of Hurst wheels you had just purchased. Had nothing to do with the shifter in the car. _All_ early GTO's with a stickshift had a Hurst shifter. "67 and '68's with floor shifted automatics got the Hurst dualgate. The '64-'66 and '69-up automatic cars, not so lucky. There are a TON of GTO's nowadays on the interweb with the Hurst plaque on the trunklid....with no Hurst wheels on the car. Back in the day, these plaques were very rare.....I don't remember ever seeing one on a GTO. A Mustange or Barracuda was just as likely to have a Hurst Equipped plaque on it, if the owner bought a set of wheels.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

My brother's '73 Plymouth with the added Hurst Equipped badging on the fenders.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> Back in the day, *the "Hurst Equipped" plaque came with the new set of Hurst wheels you had just purchased. Had nothing to do with the shifter in the car.* _All_ early GTO's with a stickshift had a Hurst shifter. "67 and '68's with floor shifted automatics got the Hurst dualgate. The '64-'66 and '69-up automatic cars, not so lucky. There are a TON of GTO's nowadays on the interweb with the Hurst plaque on the trunklid....with no Hurst wheels on the car. Back in the day, these plaques were very rare.....I don't remember ever seeing one on a GTO. A Mustange or Barracuda was just as likely to have a Hurst Equipped plaque on it, if the owner bought a set of wheels.


:agree


----------



## fluidfalcon (Aug 2, 2011)

Interesting that anyone can buy the Hurst badges. I would have thought they'd be controlled like Holden Special Vehicles badges (those can't be bought separately unless owner verifies their car is HSV).


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I would imagine because one is an aftermarket company that would love to advertise and the other is a vehicle manufacturer who has a stake in keeping their numbers low...

Bill


----------

